# Google- IBgard®, First Peppermint Oil Natural Health Product (NHP), Approved By Health ... - PR Newswire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*IBgard®, First Peppermint Oil Natural Health Product (NHP), Approved By Health ...*
*PR Newswire (press release)*
TORONTO and BOCA RATON, Fla., June 19, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- IM HealthScience® announced today that IBgard®, the first peppermint oil natural health product for the relief of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) symptoms, has been approved by Health ...

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

